# Banger Racing



## tonyandjayne (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi my son want s to know if they do banger racing in Cyprus.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

I've never heard of it in Cyprus. The closest is buggies, karting etc... 

Welcome Sayious Off-Road Park


----------



## Anne & Andy (May 5, 2011)

Are there any proffessionaly run Banger Racing clubs or Clay Pigeon shooting clubs near Coral Bay area!


----------

